
A simple cup of tea with milk and two sugars could actually require 52L of water - pizza
https://www.carbontrust.com/news/2015/07/how-much-water-does-it-take-to-make-a-cup-of-tea/
======
djrogers
This is ridiculous:

"the water needed to grow the tea leaves and the sugar cane"

I don't know much about tea growing, but I do know that sugar cane production
is predominantly in areas where rainfall provides the water. If the fields
weren't growing sugar cane, they'd be growing weeds and grasses - either way
the water is gonna be used.

~~~
wmf
The article gets into that later with "green water" vs. "blue water". If only
we could introduce some common metric that would allow the different kinds to
be compared...

